# Pedipaws or Dremel or Oster for nail grinding



## spyla (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi,

I have 14 year old Mutt (17 LBS) and 14 month GSD male (93lbs). Want to start clipping their nails myself. Of the three grinder, which is better? Pedipaws is cheaper of the lot. 

My GSD nails are pretty well self trimmed because of the time he spends in the backyard. never had to do it until now. Only his single nail that is above his paw( what do call that single nail?) on his front legs is getting big. Do you clip that one regularly?

Also what do you use stop bleeding if you went to close the vein?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you hit the Quick, put flour on it. Clogs it right up.

I use a cordless Dremel and I"m very happy with it. 
Amazon.com: Dremel 7700-1/15 MultiPro 7.2-Volt Cordless Rotary Tool Kit: Home&#133;


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

This a great link to help you, I use a dremel....

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Whoops it didn't work...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## spyla (Jul 1, 2010)

anyone use Dremel 761-03 Cordless Pet Nail Grooming Rotary Tool

Amazon.com: Dremel 761-03 Cordless Pet Nail Grooming Rotary Tool:&#133;


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have used the small cordless ones. I didn't think they had much power. 

Of the cordless, I like my Stylus the best because of the way it fits in my hand and it has more power.
Dremel Stylus? / Model: 1100

These days I prefer the power of the corded Dremel because it makes the job go fast. I am used to it and so are the dogs. 

I have to do 90 dog nails on nail day though!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have the same one as Samba and I like mine....great power and really fits in your hand nicely.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

I have this one Amazon.com: Dremel 750-02 Minimite 4.8-Volt Two-Speed Cordless&#133;

and find it has enough power to do all 4 dog's nails and have been happy with it. I prefer a cordless, though.


----------



## spyla (Jul 1, 2010)

I am thinking of this one, its the replacement to 750-02 Amazon.com: Dremel 7300-PT 4.8-Volt Pet Grooming Kit: Home Improvement


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

My friend bought the PediPaws to do her dog's nails, and she told me that it was an absolute waste of money. It's not very good quality.

I have a $20 dremel set that I bought at Harbor Freight Tools. I use the simple sanding drums to do my dogs' nails and those work great. Plenty of different speed settings and it's a corded one, so while I do need an outlet, I never run out of power on the dremel.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Pedipaws is a waste, love my dremel. Also bought from Amazon.


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

Dremel is the way to go. We use them in the salon and they are able to do about five dogs before we have to recharge. I've had mine for two years and at six dogs a day it's still going strong!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Like Chris, I have a cheapish Dremel from HF. Originally bought it for the hubby, but found I much preferred dremmeling the doggers nails with it. It's corded and I like it. I use the sanding drums, too. Faster and nicer than clipping thats for sure!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the cordless dremel and there just wasn't enough power in it. It would have taken me probably a full hour to do my dog's nails :/ I'd like to try a corded one, though.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I use a cordless Dremel and it does a great job. I did try another grinder and I hated it, I believe it was this one: PetEdge: Master Grooming Tools Pet Nail Grinder Kit

I actually just trimmed Nikki's nails yesterday 

Michaela


----------



## Namara (Jun 10, 2010)

I have one of the PediPaws, unfortunately... It works, but it's not the best. I'll get a dremel when I'm officially fed up with it.

BTW that one random nail is called a "dewclaw."


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

For anyone using rotary tools on their pets' claws, I suggest you use it on yourself first so you know exactly how hot they get.
Much like a blowdryer, they can work great if you use them correctly but if you linger around in the same area, they can cause bad burns.


----------

